# Do tablets help you draw better?



## Blaze tail (Feb 23, 2010)

i need to know this because i hear people telling me it does not matter and    others telling me a tablet is better and if u don't know what a tablet is it's like a mini screen with a touch pad and pressure pencil.
 TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2010)

No. 

Well, at least not me. I'm much better with good 'ol fashioned paper and pencil. 

Then again, I am the world's youngest old man :V


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 23, 2010)

Depends on the person.

My fiance, for example, is horrible with a tablet and can pretty much only draw with a mouse.
I, on the other hand, am better with a tablet.

Try it out.
If you can't get a feel for it in a week or so, take it back.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 23, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> No.
> 
> Well, at least not me. I'm much better with good 'ol fashioned paper and pencil.
> 
> Then again, I am the world's youngest old man :V


One need not be old to be a luddite.  Tho if you were a luddite, wtf are you doing here?  _*Imposter!*_


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2010)

Telnac said:


> One need not be old to be a luddite.  Tho if you were a luddite, wtf are you doing here?  _*Imposter!*_



It's cool, my computer is wood and runs on steam.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 23, 2010)

Also, a tablet doesn't create drawing talent.
So if you can't draw for shit on paper, you probably won't be able to with a tablet, either.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes they do.

Ask your doctor or local pharmacist for the best type. I recommend painkillers or diazepam.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd recommend getting the cheapest one you can possibly get, and learn on that. If you've been drawing strictly on paper for a long time, it's not quite like having to learn how to draw all over again, but it _is_ learning to draw more with your brain than your eyes since you have to look at the screen instead of your drawing surface. You'll probably find it a struggle at first to reproduce what you do on paper on a tablet, but if you practice enough, you'll get more confident, want to draw bigger, then it's probably a worthwhile investment to get a bigger and more expensive tablet.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 23, 2010)

Depends - For me, yes.  I've been doing digital art in some form for 20 years now, and I find paper and pencil difficult to work with because you have little control over the medium once the line is down.  Working with a tablet allows me to do most of my drawing work and redesign of rough sketches electronically, which allows me to do a much better job.  But again, that's just me.  There are others who might say the exact opposite because it doesn't work the same for them.


----------



## Riley (Feb 23, 2010)

I draw slightly worse with my tablet than I do on paper, but it's just a matter of practice at this point.  Things like colouring and handwritten text were noticeably easier when I got it, but fine details are still easier with physical paper.  If you're looking to be able to draw or sketch quickly, it'll become useful to not have to worry about eraser markings.  And of course drawing on a computer gives you access to the glorious 'save' and 'undo' buttons.


----------



## Erewolf (Feb 23, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Also, a tablet doesn't create drawing talent.
> So if you can't draw for shit on paper, you probably won't be able to with a tablet, either.


 
Truth


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 23, 2010)

Tablets can go both ways for me.  On one hand I can make something similar to a painting without any mess and more freedom.  But on the other hand it feels awkward and artificial.

No, it doesn't make you an instant professional.  But if you want to get one, then go get one.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 23, 2010)

No they do not make you better. You have to have some drawing ability before hand. A tablet doesn't make you better like magic. The only thing that it would do is give you a digital window to improve.. and allow you to do digital art a lot easier, which some people prefer over traditional. But that doesn't make one 'better'. It just broadens their abilities over time.


----------



## Os (Feb 23, 2010)

they help you draw better on the computer.  as for actual art skill, it just depends on the user.


----------



## Wreth (Feb 23, 2010)

Tablet helps you draw better, as any mistakes can be deleted in half a second by pressing ctrl+z, while with a pencil you have to rub it out. This means you will be more likely to be bothered to get rid of a mistake and redraw.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 23, 2010)

You'd probably get more feedback if you put this in the one of the artist boards (Palette Town would probably be best).


----------



## Ratte (Feb 23, 2010)

tools don't give you skill, you use your skill with your tools.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 23, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Also, a tablet doesn't create drawing talent.
> So if you can't draw for shit on paper, you probably won't be able to with a tablet, either.





SugarMental said:


> No they do not make you better. You have to have some drawing ability before hand. A tablet doesn't make you better like magic. The only thing that it would do is give you a digital window to improve.. and allow you to do digital art a lot easier, which some people prefer over traditional. But that doesn't make one 'better'. It just broadens their abilities over time.





Ratte said:


> tools don't give you skill, you use your skill with your tools.



QFT.

Don't go buying a tablet and expecting to magically have OMFGBBQ ART SKEELZ!!111`


----------



## Celyn (Feb 23, 2010)

^^^^ 

Amen.

I'm in the same boat as ToeClaws, I'm so SPOILED by my key commands, Ctrl+z = <3 and lasso tool, OMG WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN ALL MY LIFE!? Anatomically, I do better with the tablet since editing is RIGHT THERE, for simple sketches, pencil and paper all the way.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 24, 2010)

The tablet simply makes it easier to draw with vs a mouse.

But a tablet doesn't make you draw better. If you don't practice and study you can't expect a tablet will magically make it better. Just like a computer doesn't make it better, it just helps you make it a bit easier in ways you couldn't do traditionally. There are a lot of bad computer art out there, just as bad notebook doodles.


----------

